# Does my wife have an obligation to tell me where she's taking our child?



## Member (Aug 7, 2013)

I asked my wife where she was going with our child and she just said "out". When I asked where, she wouldn't tell me.

Does she have an obligation to tell me where she's taking our child?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there a separation agreement?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Is there a history of some wrong doing on her part? Are you afraid for your child? Are you divorced, separated, or married? I guess it depends on your situation. I run out with the kids all the time without saying anything and so does my husband, but we have no marital issues or parenting issues causing conflict.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are both custodial parents, you should routinely discuss all important decisions regarding the welfare of your child. She cannot move and change your child's residence without your permission. 

But if she just driving to the store and won't talk to you, that is a different problem.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Member (Aug 7, 2013)

We are still married and living together, but verbally separated.

I felt it was a reasonable question and I have the right to know where my child is at all times.


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

My spouse was like this and unless there is a history of something happening, then yes, I say you are over-reacting and need to back off. You are both responsible for him, but that level of micro-management of her whereabouts is just plain freaky and reeks of a controlling personality.

If your communication issues are destroying the marriage, have you tried to get her to go to Marriage counselling to work on it?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

In a perfect world, parents will discuss all aspects of childcare. It looks like that isn't happening. 
You have no greater rights concerning your children than your wife.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Does my wife have an obligation to tell me where she's taking our child?*



Member said:


> We are still married and living together, but verbally separated.
> 
> I felt it was a reasonable question and I have the right to know where my child is at all times.


I would pick your battles wisely. Yes she is being a pain by not telling you. Just document everything right now.


----------

